# Flying out! - We are back.



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wanted to let everyone know that I am flying out this evening and will return home on April 14th in the evening - but you all know I will be in the barn that night!!!

Anyway - I am on my way to Vegas! I took my laptop with me - and will be checking email a couple times a day - but if there is an emergency, feel free to call me or text me at 509.499.5828. I will have my yahoo messanger also forwarded to my phone - sunset_lake_ranch 

I also took my camera disk uploader with me so that I can periodically post pics on what we are up to!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

Allison, I hope you have a great time. You deserve it. :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

oo fun fun fun!!! enjoy the trip :hug: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

have fun and win big....pics .....I can't wait....


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

Allison.....have a great time and get pics of some ratrods!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

Oh you know it!!! I will be a camera fool! Hopefully getting some pics with me and the cars! Woo hoo!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

Ok - we made it - took a limo to the hotel. Internet is 12.99 a day - so won't be on much at all - give me a call if you need me


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

Have fun, fun, fun. Ouch on the internet cost!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

Just letting you know that we are alive and having a wonderful time. I had to pay to get on the internet to take a test real quick so wanted to pop in and saw that Vegas is amazing - but there is just WAY to much to do here in a week on top of the car show stuff - AHGGGGGG talk to you all soon!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

$12.99 is alot.... :shocked:

So glad you made it safely .....thanks for letting us know.......have a great time....in which I know you will.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

don't know how I missed this thread.... :scratch: But I have talked to you sinc eyou left... so atleast I knew about the trip :greengrin: (man have I been out of it!)

Can't wait to see all those crazy pics when you get back! :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

Just wanted to give you all a picture!

this was in the limo after Norm's brother was married here in Vegas -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

You two are a very nice couple...wow gorgeous and handsome....... :wink: :greengrin:

Looks like you are having a blast......thanks for the pic.......  :dance:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

ooo lovely picture :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

You are very stunning Allison!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

Thanks all -

We are back - everyone made it through a week without momma here and still waiting on one ewe to lamb. Really thought she would have while I was away.

Came home to one kid with dried scours, one kid who decided to scratch ALL of her hair off of her head and neck trying to scratch her disbudding scabs off, one doe about to kid, and no hay in the hay barn -and no keys to get to the next ton in the trailer - so needless to say, they got the timothy rounds bales tonight instead of alfalfa and they are NOT happy with the momma! LOL!

Washed up the hiney on Hemi - checked Nova (no lice) - Trinity is getting close, baby watch starts Friday, and oh yah NOOOOO Milk from my milker - AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I hope that I can revive her milk supply!

But I am home - had a great time and will start getting pics together!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

welcome back! You will need a vacation from all the work you have to do post vacation


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

You look as though you had a great time! That pic is great.....shows how happy you both are.

Take a breather and get some rest.....Trinity will wait and so will the ewe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

missed the picture :doh:

You clean up good :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Flying out!*

Welcome back!!! :wave: :leap: :clap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Flying out!*

Welcome home Allison!!!!! Glad you had a great time......now what about some ratrod pics? You and your hubby are a very handsome/pretty couple!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Flying out!*

I will hopefully be uploading all of the pictures within the next couple days (to include the cars). We had 4 cameras going - so I have to wait for disks from 2 of them for all of the pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome back...Allison...  Happy that you are back safe and sound...... :wink: 

Sounds like you returned to hectic... circumstances...but it will all work out for you and get better....they are misbehaven(sp)... because they were mad... that you left them... :greengrin:

can't wait for pics....but get your rest first.... :greengrin:


----------

